# SHOW US YOUR . . . . Bathrooms



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I have two bathrooms in my house. One I will not show because it is not decorated and its currently covered with a tarp as we have ice dams (if you don't know what these are - its when ice builds up on your roof and causes leaks into your home) and we have someone coming to look at it. We are likely not going to use the bathroom all winter and come spring do a light renovation when we fix whatever problem is found by the roof guy.

But, my downstairs bathroom is below. Its all decorated with stuff my mom gave us when we moved in but it looks nice and since we have other rooms to work on I haven't bothered to think about what I might do with it. Plus, we are kinda stuck sinve the previous owners felt a forest green sink was a great idea:w00t: (forest green is NOT one of my favorite colors).

Looking into the bathroom (walls are not yellow - they are a lightlight cream, the flash made them yellow)








Sink Area








Wall Hangings & curtain








Behind Door








What do your bathrooms looks like???


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

will post tonite  nice bathroom erin !


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Very nice bathroom.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I would love to powder my nose in your bathroom Erin! 

I don't have any pics of my bathrooms at all. I'll try to take some tonight and post them.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Very nice Erin. I must admit when I first read "hunter green sink" I thought are you kidding! But then I saw it was the counter top, easily fixable.
Well, we have 2 1/2 baths but I only took pics of the Master and the 1/2 bath. The pics of the 1/2 bath didn't turn out very well, it is actually much cooler in person, cozy with a cave like feel and slate floor but it looks very sterile in the pics. Good thing about taking these pics, it reminded me I hadn't watered the plants so sorry for their droopiness! They thank you for the reminder!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

This is our downstairs bathroom - it's very very tiny.

View attachment 93528


View attachment 93529



And this is my upstairs bathroom. Not sure why the colors aren't coming out right. I think it looks better in person.
View attachment 93530


View attachment 93531


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

gopotsgo said:


> Very nice Erin. I must admit when I first read "hunter green sink" I thought are you kidding! But then I saw it was the counter top, easily fixable.
> Well, we have 2 1/2 baths but I only took pics of the Master and the 1/2 bath. The pics of the 1/2 bath didn't turn out very well, it is actually much cooler in person, cozy with a cave like feel and slate floor but it looks very sterile in the pics. Good thing about taking these pics, it reminded me I hadn't watered the plants so sorry for their droopiness! They thank you for the reminder!


I want to come live at your house! It's absolutely GORGEOUS!


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Gigi....what do you clean your shower glass with? Your BR is gorgeous!


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Aww, thanks Pat. And you and your fluffy crew are welcome anytime. The days have been gorgeous lately.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

munchkn8835 said:


> Gigi....what do you clean your shower glass with? Your BR is gorgeous!



If you look closely you might be able to see the squeegee (sp?). Yup, after every shower, it is a pain especially when one is in a hurry but you gotta do what you gotta do. Thank you very much for the compliment, we enjoy it very much.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

all the bathrooms are great.. gigi i wanna soak in ur tub


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

GIGI!!! Your bathroom is gorgeous!! Your entire house is just stunning!!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I finally got piccies of our bathrooms. I've been doing soome remodelling in them. Masterbath. did corbels and shelf over mirror and threaded pink silk chiffon through corbels... I did corbels in corners,plaster trim on top of shower area and wood shelf and trim on face of tub,to match wood toilet seat and vanity.









Did plaster frieze and shelf over mirror.











Took two storage cabinets and glass to use as a vanity area.









Another view









Close up of make shift vanity... You can see my Kent hair brushes in the vanity...real glamorous,ha,ha.









close up of tub area,I did corbels in corner. Etched glass design, Alphonse Mucha's Laurel on window glass.









Guest bath off guestroom









Utility bath,all yellow,white vanity,before redo










Utility bath after redo, Tuscany finish on walls,did an embossed wood grain on vanity ,made lady wall plaque, gold framed mirror.









Did a plaster frieze over door resembling an architectural fragment.









Close up of plaster lady plaque


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

michelle ur bathroom is awesome , such detail , love it ..


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

this is my teeny bathroom ...
























thats all folks .. lol


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

bump


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Michelle - your bathroom is so ornate (well so are most of the rooms in your home we are seen so far)! You do such beautiful work.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Gives me something to look at while I'm "busy"... Our bathrooms are deep and narrow too.
Liza, I love your tiny bathroom,love the tile...


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

thanks michelle!


----------



## Cute Chloe (Nov 30, 2009)

*Pics of our master bathroom*

Although I'm really the only one who uses it because the hubby uses the one closer to his office :thumbsup:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

mom2bijou said:


> I would love to powder my nose in your bathroom Erin!
> 
> I don't have any pics of my bathrooms at all. I'll try to take some tonight and post them.


Thanks Tammy! Your nose and it's powder are welcome anytime :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:.



gopotsgo said:


> Very nice Erin. I must admit when I first read "hunter green sink" I thought are you kidding! But then I saw it was the counter top, easily fixable.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Unfortunatly I was not kidding:w00t: but I agree that it is easily fixable. But, we are still fixing so many of the previous owner's "I can do it myself and save money" errors that this small detail is unlikely to make it on the fix-it list for a very long time, if at all.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i love it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! beautiful ..


Cute Chloe said:


> Although I'm really the only one who uses it because the hubby uses the one closer to his office :thumbsup:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Just for your amusement! 
Bathrooms in Europe are utilitarian---as are kitchens. Mine is very tiny & houses our washer as well. There is barely enough room in there to "whisper." We have 2 & the other one is even smaller! We have to turn on our hot water about 30-40 min. before we want to shower or use hot water. The washing machine heats it's own hot water. We usually hang our clothes outside on the balcony but have a small dryer (on one of our back balconys) that we use in event of rain. We try to use it between 3:30 & 5:30 when electricity is cheaper! 
I made the shower & other curtain (Toil)---I do not sew but the shower curtain had to have 14 button holes---so I learned how! It is brown & cream. The entire bath is marble. The picture hangs over the toilet & is a shot from France. (and yes there is a bidet--w/a plant inside---you can't really see it here though).
We have lots of guests and we have lots of laughs!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Wow, all your bathrooms look so friendly and inviting! I really enjoy to see the different styles!

Here's our master bath room! 



































My mom has sewn the curtains!








I'm so proud of these tiles, we ordered in Italy and I love the big flowers over our tub! My dad made all the tile work himself.

This is our guest bath room!










Thanks for looking!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

alexandra love the flowers in the tile !!!


Alexa said:


> Wow, all your bathrooms look so friendly and inviting! I really enjoy to see the different styles!
> 
> Here's our master bath room!
> 
> ...


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

its cute !!! i love watching house hunters international cause it gives me a view of all the different spaces in diff areas of the world ..


edelweiss said:


> Just for your amusement!
> Bathrooms in Europe are utilitarian---as are kitchens. Mine is very tiny & houses our washer as well. There is barely enough room in there to "whisper." We have 2 & the other one is even smaller! We have to turn on our hot water about 30-40 min. before we want to shower or use hot water. The washing machine heats it's own hot water. We usually hang our clothes outside on the balcony but have a small dryer (on one of our back balconys) that we use in event of rain. We try to use it between 3:30 & 5:30 when electricity is cheaper!
> I made the shower & other curtain (Toil)---I do not sew but the shower curtain had to have 14 button holes---so I learned how! It is brown & cream. The entire bath is marble. The picture hangs over the toilet & is a shot from France. (and yes there is a bidet--w/a plant inside---you can't really see it here though).
> We have lots of guests and we have lots of laughs!


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Beautiful bathroom pics ladies!! Mine are currently stripped of all wallpaper, etc. In the process of a major bathroom do over,so they look rather "crappy" right now. lol


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

I am redo-ing my guest/kids bathroom as well. We are planning on moving within a year and so the ocean blue and green walls had to go! lol I also had almond colored cabinets that I stained a cherry color. I painted the top half of the walls a really light buttery yellow and will have beadboard on the bottom. I will post a picture when I am finished.

My kids say our house looks like a construction zone because we have also ripped up carpet to lay down laminate. lol Its a mess, really.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

uniquelovdolce said:


> alexandra love the flowers in the tile !!!


Liza, thank you! Very nice of you!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm a little late in posting these but I finally took pictures our bathrooms last night. We have 3 bathrooms but we only renovated two of them. The 3rd one really needs to be done because I hate how it looks but it's not horrible. 

Our master bath:

















The upstairs guest bathroom:

























And the unrenovated bathroom. The previous owner re did it but I think it was done cheaply and it's such a small bathroom...why would you put dark stone on all the walls?!?! Drives me nuts!!!! And of course this is the bathroom on the main floor of the house which means this is the one all my guests use! :w00t: 









Not that bad right? The only reason I didn't put a shower in the upstaris bath was because the bathroom downstaris has one. My guest bedroom is right next to the stonewall bathroom so our guests have a shower. I always wanted a clawfoot tub so figured since there were already two showers why put a third when I could have the tub. I've had people tell me that was a mistake for resale of the home, but if need be a shower could still be installed where the tub is.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i love all three of ur bathrooms , but that tub is beautiful !!!


mom2bijou said:


> I'm a little late in posting these but I finally took pictures our bathrooms last night. We have 3 bathrooms but we only renovated two of them. The 3rd one really needs to be done because I hate how it looks but it's not horrible.
> 
> Our master bath:
> 
> ...


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks Liza! It's sad i don't make enough time to soak in it. B&E get baths in it way more than I do!


----------

